

Ask HN: Facebook browser? - austinB

Many online giants have created browsers after establishing a significant presence or before in some cases (ie. Netscape, Aol, MSFT, Google, etc.). Has anyone heard of, or do you all see potential for Facebook to follow this trend and create a social network integrated browser? I have to believe many individuals, especially university students and less techy facebook addicts, would use a browser by FB. Undoubtedly productivity would go down, but I doubt that's what Mark Z is concerned about. I am interested to hear your thoughts.
======
badkins
If FB really wanted to do something like this, I would think they would have a
better chance by writing extensions to the existing browsers, rather than
writing a whole new browser.

People do not switch browsers on a whim. But people install new extensions all
the time.

------
hoag
Valid point: seems that a "social browser" of sorts, from within FB's walled
garden, would accomplish with far greater effect -- and success -- the idea
behind Flock and RockMelt.

------
anujkk
Flock (<http://www.flock.com>) is one such social web browser.

------
philthy
Could see this being chalked up in the "bloatware" category on new Windows
machines.

